# "Lady Hoggers", really??



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Watched last nights episode of American Hoggers on dvr earlier, and noticed a commercial for a new show starting next week titled "Lady Hoggers". Two women in Texas hog hunting..seriously?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

.. Whatever floats your boat i guesss........LOL


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, saw it too. I will watch at least one time if I remember. Looks like it's gonna be more about them trying to be sexy then anything else.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

T & A and hogs. Wonder what's next? Stripper Aligator hunters?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Finally, tv worth watching.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Icetrey said:


> Watched last nights episode of American Hoggers on dvr earlier, and noticed a commercial for a new show starting next week titled "Lady Hoggers". Two women in Texas hog hunting..seriously?


Not sure about TV shows, but did you know that women can actually use a gun to kill? Doesn't matter what the prey is. And hot dang, did you know women can field dress what they kill? All this while wearing heels and handing hubby a drink so he can relax after a hard day at work.
I am a woman in Texas and I have shot hogs and I have skinned them. The show may not be good but do not diss female hunters in Texas.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

portalto said:


> Not sure about TV shows, but did you know that women can actually use a gun to kill? Doesn't matter what the prey is. And hot dang, did you know women can field dress what they kill? All this while wearing heels and handing hubby a drink so he can relax after a hard day at work.
> I am a woman in Texas and I have shot hogs and I have skinned them. The show may not be good but do not diss female hunters in Texas.


Um I believe you read my post the wrong way. The reason I said something is because A&E just a couple of weeks ago released a hog hunting show and now they're having another. I understand women can do things, it's not even so much about the fact that it's two women; it's the fact that they felt the need to make ANOTHER hog hunting show. And from the looks of the commercial, it won't me much better if at all.

Just seen you edited your post. You are argueing that you have shot and field dressed hogs and skin them, but technically that isn't the same as hunting them with dogs and tying them once you catch them. But theres no need to argue at all. Sorry that you took offense


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry if I took your post the wrong way. And no, I have not hunted hogs with dogs. I shoot.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ya'll, the show is not about hog hunting. It is about the sexploitation of women. Nothing new under the sun. Seriously, if you were hiring a company to help you eradicate your hog problem, would it be a couple of gals dressed up like the farmer's daughter, all oiled up so they glisten in the moonlight?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

heck, they got half neeked women playing football on the "other channels", why not hog hunting....i'll be tuning in to check it out.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

100 FATHOMS said:


> T & A and hogs. Wonder what's next? Stripper Aligator hunters?


You may be surprised!! I got a little inside scoop straight from Terral Evans that they are going to start filming "Real Cajun Housewives" (or something to that effect), a cooking show or two, and possibly a show with only the ladies trapping alligators. He's getting ready to head overseas to relocate a couple of big crocs for another show.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

activescrape said:


> Ya'll, the show is not about hog hunting. It is about the sexploitation of women. Nothing new under the sun. Seriously, if you were hiring a company to help you eradicate your hog problem, would it be a couple of gals dressed up like the farmer's daughter, all oiled up so they glisten in the moonlight?


Yes.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

activescrape said:


> Ya'll, the show is not about hog hunting. It is about the sexploitation of women. Nothing new under the sun. Seriously, if you were hiring a company to help you eradicate your hog problem, would it be *a couple of gals dressed up like the farmer's daughter, all oiled up so they glisten in the moonlight*?


YES, that's who I'd hire......


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Gotta keep the sheep herding in the same direction. :work:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> heck, they got half neeked women playing football on the "other channels", why not hog hunting....i'll be tuning in to check it out.


Man, I was flipping through the channels a few weeks ago and saw this lingerie football league. At first, I paused cause it was chicks in lingerie playing football.....and then I got GLUED to the the game and was actually rooting for one of the teams.

Im not just saying this, but they were pretty good. The quarterback had a better arm than some of our outfielders on our softball league. It was competitve and they were hitting HARD. It went down to the wire......

then the wife walked in and made me change it. sad4sm


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was also watching this "American Hoggers" show the other night. My wife gave it 7 minutes (Im surprised she made it that long) got up and mumbled something to the effect of "sick of trash on tv making millions". I cant say I dont agree with her, but I still watch.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> YES, that's who I'd hire......


I figured that would strike a "nerve" lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> Man, I was flipping through the channels a few weeks ago and saw this lingerie football league. At first, I paused cause it was chicks in lingerie playing football.....and then I got GLUED to the the game and was actually rooting for one of the teams.
> 
> Im not just saying this, but they were pretty good. The quarterback had a better arm than some of our outfielders on our softball league. It was competitve and they were hitting HARD. It went down to the wire......
> 
> *then the wife walked in and made me change it*. sad4sm


ya, i usually watch Giada on the cooking channel in the evenings...my wife usually makes a comment like "oh, watching soft **** again"....listen woman, i'm trying to learn how to freak'n cook these fancy meals for you.....then i change the channel.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm guilty - i'll watch.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Lady hoggers?........I'm in love


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is pointless without PICS! :headknock


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this the point where reality TV has jumped the shark?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Is this the point where reality TV has jumped the shark?


no, now instead of "Border Wars" there is a new show starting up, it's called "Weed Wars"....undercover guys go around buying weed, then busting the sellers or something like that...

everything has a reality show now, wonder if they are gonna do a gamer show, "living in MW3" or something to that affect. :headknock


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Giada


Lucky for me the wife loves it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

out of green, Devil...love that pic! rosesm


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Ain't much about those girls that are lady like...


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)




----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I covered ya on this one osoobsessed....


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe the next reality show will be 'People who live on 2Coolfishing.com' lol.....they are doing everything else....lol


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Giada
> 
> Lucky for me the wife loves it.


I'm hungry.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

capt.sandbar said:


> I covered ya on this one osoobsessed....


:cheers:


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

these girls are out of the cleveland or dayton area if i remember correctly. I met them at the hunting show a few years ago and wow..they clean up mighty nicely if i say so myself..


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

activescrape said:


> Ya'll, the show is not about hog hunting. It is about the sexploitation of women. Nothing new under the sun. Seriously, if you were hiring a company to help you eradicate your hog problem, would it be a couple of gals dressed up like the farmer's daughter, all oiled up so they glisten in the moonlight?


Uh yea... Where do I sign?


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the camera doesn't pan out, to show who actually takes the hogs down, before the girl(s) step in and finish tieing the hog down...
The camera shots are all smooth and clear, till they get to the hog. The camera then zooms in and gets all blurry, then it cuts, and the next scene, the girl(s) finish tieing.
What happens between the cut and the next scene?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG! That was a kamikaze dog! I want it.


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

dang, my wife keeps asking me why I watch American Hogghunters. I say "its just about the hunting" Now when this show comes out.......Ill say (with sarcasm) its about the sport of hunting and hogs are becoming a real problem so they are recruiting women now! hahahahaha! yep, ill get slapped!


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope its better than American Hoggers, that show was a flop IMO.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

So wait, is this a show about women that go to bars looking for fat dudes? Do those women exist? If so, I might be in luck!


----------

